# Oil life light reset



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Changed my oil for the first time today and then tried to follow the directions in the user's manual to erase the silly dripping oil can graphic, but it keeps showing back up. I did the following probably 5 or 6 times with no avail: turning the key to "on" position, slowly pushing the throttle to the floor twice within (seemingly) 5 seconds, and then turning the key to the "lock" position. 

Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Manual is wrong... you need to hit the pedal "3" times.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Aha, that did it. Thanks much!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Manual is wrong... you need to hit the pedal "3" times.


stupid manual :rofl:


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Manual is wrong... you need to hit the pedal "3" times.


That's what these forums are all about. I just changed my oil, tried the reset in the manual, then came here for the REAL answer. Three times did the trick! Thanks for your help. :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Ya know I'm SO thankful for you guys! I was "this" close to taking it to the dealer for the "secret handshake". Twice my behind... I think the manual is being misleading, how could that be a typo


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Ya know I'm SO thankful for you guys! I was "this" close to taking it to the dealer for the "secret handshake". Twice my behind... I think the manual is being misleading, how could that be a typo


That is pretty bad. Its not like the GTO is the first GM car which can be reset this way. Its been three times on the Vette for years now...


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

just did mine...need to fully depress the throttle 3 times:cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Ha Ha, if you think the manuel is bad about telling you how to reset that you should try to find the FUSE Panel . It took me over an hour, while I do like were it is placed and how it is hidden, I would like to put Boot to ASS with they buy that wrote up that section of the manuel:shutme . Those of you who have not had to find it, the entire panal under the steering wheel comes down. There are pressuer clips at the top that pull out and it is hinged at the bottom so it flips down.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

If you unhook the battery for things such as installing a cai and leave it unhooked for about an hour, does it reset it? Mine has not come on yet and it's been 4k miles.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I do believe that if you disconnect the battery cable for 15 minutes the PCM is completely reset, and will then "re-learn" the engine and any modifications.


----------

